# Jack Daniels Wood Chips Opinion



## eberleb (Sep 5, 2016)

Didn't see a review here so I thought I'd post my review of the Jack Daniels wood chips you might find out there.  Overall I'd give them a 5/10...wouldn't recommend.  It neither added or detracted from the flavor of the meat I was cooking (Boston Butt).  My pulled pork still came out great but would have been much, much better if I'd stuck to my hickory or apple wood.  Those woods add great flavor in my opinion, and I couldn't detect anything in the Jack Daniels chips...I'll just stick to the basics next time!


----------



## Bummed (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm sure like anything you're going to get many different views. Personally I like it and use it a lot. Whether alone or with a mix of Cherry. 

I did the tour of Jack Daniels there  in Lynchburg and the smell of the bag takes me back there every time. 

I  got their spices too and it compliments them well. The big plus is my wife likes it all too!


----------



## Dmm (Jul 30, 2019)

eberleb said:


> Didn't see a review here so I thought I'd post my review of the Jack Daniels wood chips you might find out there.  Overall I'd give them a 5/10...wouldn't recommend.  It neither added or detracted from the flavor of the meat I was cooking (Boston Butt).  My pulled pork still came out great but would have been much, much better if I'd stuck to my hickory or apple wood.  Those woods add great flavor in my opinion, and I couldn't detect anything in the Jack Daniels chips...I'll just stick to the basics next time!


The Jack chips are oak. Oak doesnt go with all meats. A common mistake is using the wrong pairing of meats and chips. One type of wood chip can't smoke everything so im not sure its fair to say you wouldn't recommend them.


----------

